# Word 2007 - Enter key not working



## ephalump42 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello

Please can someone tell me how to get the enter key to work again in work 2007. It works everywhere else. I hit enter and nothing happens, I've been using cut and paste of para to get on with my work but its not good enough. 
Thanks!
Ephalump:4-dontkno


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Ephalump,

Have you tried repairing your Office installation (See Word Options|Resources|Diagnose)?


----------



## ephalump42 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Macropod

Yes I have reinstalled the Office enterprise 2007 and it still hasn't resolved the probem. I can press shift enter and force a new line but its not a paragraph ending. 

By the way enter works in all the other MS applications (except word) and is ok on internet and emails etc.

I'm att the doc I was working on when it all went pear-shaped for me (so doa scan before you open it - although it is from a trusted source). Hope you can help - desperate now!! :sigh:

thanks
ephalump42


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Ephalump,

It's nothing to to with your document, as such. Reinstalling Word, without uninstalling it first, is unlikely to fix anything and is also unlikely to achieve anything that simply running the repair process wouldn't.

It seems to me the problem might be that you've re-assigned the Enter keystroke to something else. Try Select Tools|Customize>Keyboard>Reset all.


----------



## ephalump42 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry forgot to state the obvious about uninstalling word before installing it again.

Tried resetting the keyboard but still hasn't worked.

Thanks
Ephalump


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Ephalump,

Try the approaches suggested here:
http://www.wopr.com/index.php?showtopic=197827&st=0&p=197827&#entry197827
for various series of troubleshooting steps that hopefully will help you track down and solve the problem.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

download and install CCleaner, delete temp files, run Registry cleaner. In Add Remove Programs next to Office, click Change. Try doing a Repair of Office or an Uninstall. Also in Word go to Tools/Options/Edit tab make sure *Typing Replaces Selection* is checked.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Spike,

Did you read the previous discussion - other than running CCleaner (which I think is unlikely to fix anything in this case) and checking 'Typing Replaces Selection' (which has no effect on the Enter key's behaviour), Ephalump has done everything you've suggested.


----------



## ephalump42 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Macropod

Just did another reset of keyboard and its worked!!! Not sure why it didn't work first time I did reboot system as well - but i didn't have to do that this time.
Ty ty ty ty
ray:


----------

